# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Τηλεφωνικο κεντρο vodaphone cyta ote

## info@kalarakis.com

Εχω ενα switch TL-sg1024d  ver 1.2
1000 24 port

Ηρθαν απο τη vodaphone και έβαλαν το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με τηλέφωνα IP και το router oxygen
το κέντρο υλοποιείται στον εξοπλισμό της vodaphone στις δικές τους εγκαταστάσεις
Παίζει οκ κανένα πρόβλημα

Λοιπόν Οταν συνδέω τα τηλέφωνα πάνω στο switch δεν μπορούν να επικοινωνίσουν 
Δεν ξεκινάνε καν 
Σταματούν εκεί που λεει require DHCP  (είναι μάρκα SCOM)

Πήρα λοιπόν ένα switch 8port tplink  (αυτο των 10ε) και συνδέονται τα τηλέφωνα κανονικά


το ίδιο πρόβλημα  με το ciso catalist 2960 ios ver 12.2(44)
το ίδιο και με το airlive (δεν θυμαμαι μοντελο)

επειδή τώρα όπως καταλαβαίνεται πρέπει να αλλάξω switch
Μήπως γνωρίζεται ποιο πρωτόκολλο πρέπει να υποστηρίζει ώστε να περνάνε τα πακέτα των τηλεφώνων

----------


## exop

μήπως στο cisco χρειάζεται να "πειράξεις" το voice service;

δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει με το 2960, αλλά μου φαίνεται απίθανο να μην το υποστηρίζει.
θα έκανα vlan για το voice αν δεν χρησιμοποιείται μόνο γι αυτό το λόγο.


ίσως βοηθήσουν:

https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/suppor...e-vlan-00.html 

https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/td/docs/ios-xml/ios/voice/sip/configuration/15-mt/sip-config-15-mt-book/voi-sip-basic-config.html

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα Μιχαλη 

λογικα αναφερεσε στην υπηρεσια ONE NET με SNOM ipphones. 
Αν δεν κανω λαθος μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις οποιοδηποτε switch υποστηριζει LLDP protocol και να σεταριστει VLAN 4000.

Αυτη τουλαχιστον ειναι η απαντηση τεχνικου Vodafone που ειχε ερθει σε χωρο φιλου σε εγκατασταση με 6 ipphones.  Εχει βαλει ενα TP link το οποιο δουλευει απροβληματιστα εδω και κανα 3μηνο. Δεν ξερω το μοντελο αλλα μπορω να το βρω αν σε ενδιαφερει.

----------

aktis (20-12-18)

----------


## Ste7ios

Μήπως δεν σου περνάνε τα DHCP broadcast πακέταγια να πάρει tcp/ip και άλλο configuration? Στο ios ίσως πρέπει να δεις το dhcp helper.

Το tp-link και άλλα τέτοια παρόμοια καμία σχέση με το Cisco που χρειάζεται comfigurarion για να παίξει...

----------


## kioan

Θα βοηθούσε αν είχαμε το output που εμφανίζει το Cisco τρέχοντας την εντολή *sh run*

----------

